
Slack's XMPP gateway is broken, and they won't be fixing it - duncan_bayne
https://sourceforge.net/p/emacs-jabber/bugs/91/
======
duncan_bayne
SF is temporarily down :(

tl;dr: Sourceforge's XMPP implementation is broken in such a way that prevents
discovery of channels. Several people (myself included) have brought this to
their attention, but they're refusing to fix it (because in fact they're not
working on their gateways in any way).

Yet another reason not to use proprietary platforms, I guess :(

